# Muskoka Lakes swim finds summer 2017



## RCO (Jun 26, 2017)

usually post things that I find swimming here during the summer , off to sort of a late start and only just went swimming on Friday for the first time this year . also the strap on my diving mask broke but fortunately there was a store nearby that was able to fix It . 

went back to old location I've been to many times before , didn't find much but a couple interesting items .  

a broken straight side coca cola , old cup , milk jug plain no name on it , crown jar lid , 2 broken green bottles


----------



## RCO (Jun 26, 2017)

this cup is somewhat odd , as soon as I found it , pretty much figured it had to be very old , just doesn't look very recent . also has no markings or makers marks on it . but is this design on it , also has a light blue tinge to it . 

you can see in the pics it still kind of dirty and a bad stain on the one side , going to try and clean it up some more


----------



## RCO (Jun 26, 2017)

also found a broken coca cola bottle , missing the bottom part but appears to be an early Canadian straight side . light aqua colour , when I found it , was entirely visible so wasn't dangerous to remove even though its broken and I always wear gloves  , must of been hidden in the sand  for years cause it was in an area I'd been thru many times before


----------



## botlguy (Jun 26, 2017)

Interesting! I've seen similar cups before, I agree they are probably very early 1900.
Jim S.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 26, 2017)

Shame the Coke bottle's broken!  That's one that's still on my list of things to find.  Found one once with the bottom broken off in the river but never a whole one.


----------



## RCO (Jun 27, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Shame the Coke bottle's broken!  That's one that's still on my list of things to find.  Found one once with the bottom broken off in the river but never a whole one.



a lot of the older coke bottles there seem to be broken , have found some others over the years 

haven't done much swimming yet this year , weather has really been off so far , very rainy and not that warm , often go swimming on Monday nights as docks are so quiet but didn't last night cause it wasn't even warm here and water way too dark to see anything 

but should eventually get nicer and will hopefully find some more stuff


----------



## RCO (Jul 7, 2017)

weather improved and I managed to go swimming at another one of my regular locations , but mostly found 50's era coca cola bottles and brown's beverages gravenhurst bottles , one of the coca cola bottles is much older and is a clear version of the early Canadian straight side . I've always felt there was much older bottles at this location its just taken forever to find them


----------



## RCO (Jul 7, 2017)

here is the clear coca cola company Canada bottle


----------



## RCO (Jul 13, 2017)

went for another swim there but visibility was a serious issue and I didn't really find much but will g back again to see what else is down there 

in picture coca cola ( earliest 1940 ) brown gravenhurst , Canada dry , 7 up , plain NDNR , beer bottles and some jars


----------



## RCO (Jul 18, 2017)

checked around a different dock near a large hotel , for an area with such potential , didn't really find much . a large Canada dry , 2 pepsi , brown's , stubby and some beer bottles 

initially excited about the Canada dry as it was partially hidden in sand and though it might of been a milk jug or older bottle but it wasn't


----------



## RCO (Jul 18, 2017)

also found this older bottle , was swimming in a shallow bay near an old hotel and found it in about 7 feet of water ( was really only bottle I found there )  , clearly visible on the bottom . definitely looks old but has no markings on it 

its like a greenish almost olive type colour , might try and take a different picture to show colour changes


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 19, 2017)

British beer bottle.  I usually find these in a 1900-1920 context.


----------



## RCO (Jul 19, 2017)

also went for another swim at main location but still had visibility issues and wasn't able to find as much as normal . although did find some coca cola , browns , pepsi and NDNR bottles , also found a really large green wine bottle but I didn't think it was that old so left it in recycling 

the damaged coca cola is from 1933 if date on bottom is correct


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 20, 2017)

These bottles were used extensively by most large-scale Canadian brewers from the 1890s to the early 1900s.


----------



## RCO (Aug 7, 2017)

some more stuff that I found but nothing to interesting

coca cola , muskoka dry ginger ale , Canada dry , 7 up , some liquor ( both were still full oddly )  crush , stubby , beer bottle and some broken cups


----------



## RCO (Aug 7, 2017)

also checked out a new location , also near an old hotel and some modern docks , did find some bottles but nothing that old 

coca cola ( 2 broken )  , brown's beverage gravenhurst , KIK , kist , jar and some beer bottles 

mostly 
faded label on the front of the Kik bottle , but much of back still there , not sure if I've found a KIK bottle before not a common find in this area


----------



## RCO (Aug 7, 2017)

also this week I found a Tab bottle , not swimming though . was driving thru a wooded area and noticed an odd sign . though it might of been for a dump but sign said it was for a brush dump and that it was now closed . walked thru the wooded area near road and was some garbage here and there . then saw this Tab bottle in some mud , cleaned up well and most of acl there


----------



## RCO (Aug 7, 2017)

a picture of the KIK bottle , beside the one I got at a yard sale last year for comparison , you can see all the front acl is gone but some of back is still there


----------



## RCO (Aug 22, 2017)

some more stuff I found nothing too exciting , coca cola , browns , 7 up , Canada dry , Huntsville beverages , kist , beer bottle , glass jar and some broken stuff


----------



## RCO (Aug 22, 2017)

the label was mostly faded off the Huntsville beverages , although some of the back remained as you can see , found it in the sand using a poking stick


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 26, 2017)

I was looking on eBay for labeled bottles which this new old-stock label popped up and reminded me of you and your fun in the namesake lake. If you're interested:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Mu...a-Label-C025/292328604142?hash=item44102481ee


----------



## RCO (Nov 27, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> I was looking on eBay for labeled bottles which this new old-stock label popped up and reminded me of you and your fun in the namesake lake. If you're interested:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Mu...a-Label-C025/292328604142?hash=item44102481ee




I've seen those labels many times before around here , there seemed to be a fair bit saved by the company or someone who worked there . the labels aren't even that rare , I've seen them many time at antique stores or bottle shows , but they are still neat


----------



## linnea810 (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice finds! Cup is a Fire King Philbe mug from the 1930s.


----------

